# Sick Birds



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

So I am trying to mount my Rossi Sick Birds with an AT binding. They are last years skis (the white, yellow, orange, and red ones). I heard somewhere that the line on the ski is not the boot center line, biut I cant find out where to mount them. Does anyone know where I should mount them?


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

Call a kid named BEN @ 970.247.8728 he has been mounting ski for a while and he can answer this question.


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

here is the deal according to rossi- this is what we mounted last year's sick birds with here in the shop

park and pipe - 1-2 cm behind randonee line
all mtn- 3-4 cm behind randonee line
soft snow- 4-5 cm behind randonee line

keep in mind these are recommendations not set in stone,
hope this helps


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

what i said is for boot center, pin line you will have to determine on your own


----------

